# threush - number of times you can use pessaries



## mooo (Nov 20, 2006)

HI
I've had more or less constant thrush all through pregnancy.
I've used creams with no or little effects and keeping to all th hygiene rules. I've used a pessary prescribed twice in the last 6 weeks - it clears it up like magic but is back again 2 weeks later. It is driving me mad!

Can I use pessaries regularly at the end of prenancy? I'm 35 weeks now

Hope this will go away after the birth!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi mooo,

You can use the pessaries more than once if needed (I'm assuming it's clotrimazole ones you are using?) If it doesn't clear up though I'd go and see GP as they might want to try an alternative to get rid of it once and for all.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

